# Merry Christmas All!!!



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Just wanted to wish all TPU Cruncher's a very Merry Christmas!!! *

*Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season and hope that all have a wonderful time with family and friends.*

*Bless all and Crunch on!!!!*

Dano


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2013)

and to you and yours as well!

Don't forget to get in on my giveaway for TPU crunchers/folders (link in my sig)... it's not much but hopefully enough to bring a little cheer


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Dec 24, 2013)

Same to you


----------



## Hitman (Dec 24, 2013)

Hello
Merry Christmas to all
Hope you have a fantastic one.

Ruben Miranda


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 24, 2013)

And a Happy New Year!


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 24, 2013)

Not a cruncher tso but Merry Christmas Dano!!!


----------



## Melvis (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you to  and to all the TPU members!


----------



## Jetster (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas. I have to work


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Not a cruncher tso but Merry Christmas Dano!!!




Thanks bro!! You know, it only takes a few minutes to get your systems a crunching.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 25, 2013)

gman+christmas+intenet=half life 3 christmas release

have a happy tech filled christmas all and a happy new year  . . . . . .


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 25, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Thanks bro!! You know, it only takes a few minutes to get your systems a crunching.


What is crunching? cpu or gpu?

PM me with all the links to get started, I have a 3770K @ 4.8 and twin 7970's @ OC speed...


----------



## Norton (Dec 25, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> What is crunching? cpu or gpu?
> 
> PM me with all the links to get started, I have a 3770K @ 4.8 and twin 7970's @ OC speed...



PM incoming... standby


----------



## HammerON (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 25, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> What is crunching? cpu or gpu?
> 
> PM me with all the links to get started, I have a 3770K @ 4.8 and twin 7970's @ OC speed...


I call dibs on him & the 7970's for F@H!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, and a Very Merry Christmas to one and all!


----------



## Bow (Dec 25, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas to the guys that give all year!!!


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 25, 2013)

cherry mistmas


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> What is crunching? cpu or gpu?
> 
> PM me with all the links to get started, I have a 3770K @ 4.8 and twin 7970's @ OC speed...






Norton said:


> PM incoming... standby



Awesome Norton, 

Thanks for taking care of my "light work."


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas, and Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 25, 2013)

merry xmas


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2013)

Late Christmas wishes to you guys.  Hope it was a good one for you.


----------

